# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  проблема с загрузкой компа....

## kermet

Привет всем! Есть такая проблема: На компе стоит два винта samsung и WD, WD - master, samsung- slave, при таком раскладе система загружается в момент, но если вытащить samsung загрузка происходит минут 6-7, в чем трабл подскажите!!!:(

----------


## mr.L

Во-первых slave и master бывают джамперами  и самим шлейфом определяются (на винтах перемычкой , на шлейфе позицией, т.е.1 разьём который идёт после разьёма который вставляется в маму -  master , а второй - slave) так что проверь сначала это, потом приведи в порядок bios и протестируй жёсткие(так, на всякий случай) и будет тебе счастье;)

----------


## kermet

Спасибо за ответ но все эти варианты я перепробовал уже давно, непомогает ни джампер ни шлейф ни тест диска, в bios все вроде в порядке, скорей всего мать шалит, а вобщем и фиг с ним у мення теперь другой системник, а тот жене отдал !!!!!!!

----------


## mr.L

Попробуй биос обновить на той маме, желательно в ночь с субботы на воскресенья (сделай жене подарок;))

----------


## kermet

> Попробуй биос обновить на той маме, желательно в ночь с субботы на воскресенья (сделай жене подарок;))


Спасибо, попробую (сделать подарок жене;);););))

----------


## darkladydreams

У меня такой трабл был.
Слетела Винда на моем винте. перемычка стояла - "cable select" и биос 
определял мой винт как master, хотя он у меня стоял на 2-м разъеме после винта или последнем (насколько я знаю так всегда и есть).
Я поставила значит этот винт к компу друга, чтобы данные с винта просмотреть в порядке с ними там или нет. 
У друга винт стоял тоже на 2-м разъеме и определялся в его биосе как master.
Поставила значит свой винт на 1-ий разъем к тому же шлейфу ЖД что и у друга. Не меняла "cable select" на "slave".
В итоге загрузка пошла Винда друга загрузилась и я посмотрела 
через его винду как там у меня с данными на моем жд.
но при второй загрузке винда не загрузилась, а биос выдал:
CMOS error: defaults loaded.

Винда друга загрузилась после того, как сняла свой винт с шлейфа ЖД друга.
Вопрос:- в чем моя ошибка? 
           -  надо ли на своем ЖД ставить перемычку с "cable select" на "slave" перед тем как подключать к шлейфу друга с ЖД? потом обратно когда себе ставлю свой ЖД надо менять опять с "slave" на "cable select".
          - перемычки значения не имеют, надо было подключить к правильным разъемам?

Прошу ответить тем кто профи в этих делах, предположения не нужны.

----------


## mr.L

Небольшой экскурс=)) 

MB__________________slave/разьём_____master/разьём 
- это структура кабеля,

Теперь когда стоит перемычка cable_select, ты заставляешь винт смотреть на тот разьём который он зацеплен.
А когда установлена перемычка slave, ты говоришь винту что он дополнительный и не%рен ему лезть в загрузку.
Соответственно когда master, то он велик и могуч.
Вопросы?

----------


## darkladydreams

вопрос тот же: в чем моя ошибка?  
чогласно структуры кабеля сделала все правильно?

значит ошибка в перемычки, что надо было поставить ее на "slave" когда 
ставила на шлейф друга.
Дело в том, один профи мне рассказывал, что не важно перемычка какая стоит, так как главное поставить на правильный разъем.
и почему ошибка CMOS? это биос со мной дурака валял....

----------


## mr.L

Если быть точнее то наверно - 
CMOS CHECKSUM ERROR - DEFAULTS LOADED;)
поясняю - это неправильная контрольная сумма CMOS, что свидетельствует о повреждении данных в CMOS, возможно из-за сбоя батареи.

Необходимо перемычкой сбросить биос и выставить дефолтные настройки... Также стоит поменять батарейку...

Это про CMOS, теперь про перемычку, она тоже важна при определение винта.

Теперь про целесообразность изменения положения перемычки, это не критично но желательно, потому-что некоторые винты вполне могут определится достаточно странно.

В твоём случае проблема скорее в BIOSе , а не в винтах.

----------


## darkladydreams

могло быть так что CMOS error из-затого что я свой винт не поставила на
slave и мой винт залез в загрузку винта друга.
потому что до того как я это сделала у друга все нормально загружалось.
тогда батарейка тут ни при чем.

Что мы имеем, это настройки дефолтные биоса загрузились сами, зачем 
биос опять сбрасывать...

По поводу перемычки. Предположим, у меня бы винда загружалась ok.
Но мне надо слить данные с винта на другой винт.
а стоит "чертова" перемычка у меня на компе на мастере.
Беру ставлю ее на слейв и винт впихиваю на шлейф друга где стоит уже его мастер-винт, что б его...
Так вот. Если потом возвращаю свой винт на свой комп, надо 
обратно перемычку на мастер поставить? 
от этого загрузка с моего винта не пострадает, что я так туда-сюда перемычки херачу. :blush:

----------


## mr.L

> Так вот. Если потом возвращаю свой винт на свой комп, надо
> обратно перемычку на мастер поставить?


Да надо.




> от этого загрузка с моего винта не пострадает, что я так туда-сюда перемычки переставляю.


нет, не должна (но есть закон Мерфи XD)




> могло быть так что CMOS error из-затого что я свой винт не поставила на
> slave и мой винт залез в загрузку винта друга


Теоретически нет, практически да (к примеру: у меня есть винт Maxtor с номиналом в 320Гб, а определяется 160Гб, в связи с отлётом в мир иной одного блина, так вот, если этот винт подцепить то он обязательно встанет на master, как-бы не были подключены другие, причина в смерти некоторых модулей) 




> Что мы имеем, это настройки дефолтные биоса загрузились сами, зачем
> биос опять сбрасывать...


Я имел ввиду не обязательно default settings, выставите настройки так,как нужно вам (пример: сначала грузится с CD-ROM, потом WD, потом HITACHI, и.т.д)

----------


## darkladydreams

> Да надо.





> нет, не должна (но есть закон Мерфи XD)


знакомое что-то... закон Мерфи, ладно почитаю.




> Теоретически нет, практически да (к примеру: у меня есть винт Maxtor с номиналом в 320Гб, а определяется 160Гб, в связи с отлётом в мир иной одного блина, так вот, если этот винт подцепить то он обязательно встанет на master, как-бы не были подключены другие, причина в смерти некоторых модулей)


не понимаю я этого грешного мира. почему в теории одно, на практике - другое. Было чутье на такие вещи, что ничего не случиться из-за этой перемычки. ставлю на нужный разъем и все. нет обязательно на практике случается какая нибудь х...ня. 




> Я имел ввиду не обязательно default settings, выставите настройки так,как нужно вам (пример: сначала грузится с CD-ROM, потом WD, потом HITACHI, и.т.д)


Вы упомянули про сброс биоса через винт с помощью перемычки.
Это как? Биос что ли сбрасывается когда со перемычки slave ставишь ее обратно на master или cabel select.

----------


## mr.L

> Вы упомянули про сброс биоса через винт с помощью перемычки.
> Это как? Биос что ли сбрасывается когда со перемычки slave ставишь ее обратно на master или cabel select.


я имел ввиду перемычку clear cmos на мамке;)
Закон Мерфи - он же закон подлости (если есть вариант что, что-то пойдёт не так , оно обязательно так и пойдёт)

----------


## darkladydreams

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от darkladydreams Посмотреть сообщение
> Вы упомянули про сброс биоса через винт с помощью перемычки.
> Это как? Биос что ли сбрасывается когда со перемычки slave ставишь ее обратно на master или cabel select.
> 
> я имел ввиду перемычку clear cmos на мамке
> Закон Мерфи - он же закон подлости (если есть вариант что, что-то пойдёт не так , оно обязательно так и пойдёт


хм, такой перемычки не знаю, может она и есть...

если закон подлости, значит - это не закон, а "сошлемся на форсмажор".

спасибо большое комраду Mr.L за разъяснение ошибки. (если программка какая нужна - найду и скину, обращайтесь).

хочется узнать еще мнение по поводу перемычки, как она влияет на загрузку.

то есть если ее неправильно поставить, кроме слета CMOSа, она может повлиять на загрузку мастер ЖД к которому ставишь свой слейв?
например, загрузка винды слетит.

_Добавлено через 16 часов 14 минут 36 секунд_
кстати на некоторых дисках вообще нет инструкции куда ставить перемычку на  slave, только есть cable select  и master

----------


## mr.L

Перемычка это аппаратный определитель приоритета загрузки и если его поставить неправильно, то загрузка начнётся с неправильного носителя, на файлы не повлияет, но загрузка лаганёт.
Да, на некоторых не пишут как выставить SLAVE, потому-что предпологается, что будет выставлен master на целевом hdd и cable selest на дополнительном hdd , который будет в свою очередь подцеплен на кабеле в разъём secondary (он же slave).
Ещё вопросы:)

----------


## darkladydreams

Я вообще-то еще чье-то кроме мнения mr.L по поводу перемычки при загрузке. ну раз уж Mr. L так рвется....
Mr.L вы писали, что доп. винт если подключить к шлейфу с мастером,
и если на доп. винте перемычку поставить cable select  то доп. винт влезет в загрузку мастер-винта и будет пипец. (смотрите историю).
теперь оказывается (в последн. вашем посте) что за отсутствием картинки для slave перемычки, подразумевается что можно поставить на cable select и будет счастье. Где же истина?
На практике оказалось  что с перемычкой cable select загрузка обломалась и вышла ошибка при загрузке БИОСа. и кто его знает что было бы того хуже..
выходит если не знаешь куда ставить slave, надо либо ставить cable select и полагаться на чудо, либо может быть поставить доп. винт на второй IDE слот.

----------


## mr.L

Уже стоило понять из разговора следующие истинны:
1) можно и с перемычкой cable select выставить приоритеты hdd, важно будет их правильно подключить на шлейфе.
2) master и slave перемычки более непоколебимы в приоритете.
3) и если хотите большей ясности, то мне нужна следующая информация 
   а) марка мамы;
   б) какой чип IDE контролёра и версия прошивки на нём;
   в) BIOS версия; 
   г) марки винтов;
   д) БП с активной фазой или нет.
4) Но мне кажется что вы такого не напишите и следственно я могу лишь говорить общие факты, а каждая проблема всё-равно чем-то, да отличается от остальных
5) Не нравиться не спрашивай или не читай;)

----------

